# Post Concussive Syndrome - worried my prescription will delay IVF



## dizzy_blonde_2 (May 6, 2013)

Hi,

Don't know if I'm in the right place or not, but I really could do with some advice.

A week ago I suffered a head injury and after a CT scan the ED diagnosed severe concussion.

Still suffering with crippling headaches, dizziness, nausea and blurred vision, and today my GP has said it's PCS and it could last 3 months.  I've been prescribed Tramadol and Dihydrocodeine for the headaches which do seem to work for a while  and Cyclazine for the nausea.  If the headaches don't improve then GP has said we can try another form of meds, which from what he described, will likely be Citalopram.

I mentioned I was starting IVF in a couple of months and he said that we'd have to stop all of these before I have treatment, but didn't say how long before!!

I've got an appointment at our clinic on Wednesday to discuss timing our first cycle, and really need some advice about how long these drugs take to get out of my system.  I know that Citalopram is a big no no where pregnancy is concerned so will try to avoid that at all costs, but know very little about the other 3!

Any advice gratefully accepted, we've waited so long for IVF, and I really don't want anything to jeopardise it.

Dizzy x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The other drugs clear from your system within a day or two so you don't  need to stop them that far in advance of any IVF. I would recommend discussing your current treatment for PCS with your clinic though so they are aware of your current health issues.


Citalopram and other antidepressants can be used in pregnancy, where benefit outweighs risk so it doesn't always follow that it can't be used.


----------

